# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 11/2009



## PCGH_Marco (29. September 2009)

Hallo,
hiermit starte ich den Feedback-Sammelthread zur *Ausgabe 11/2009* - zweites Heft mit Redesign und neue Strukur. Zudem haben wir die Anordnung der Einkaufsführer geändert. Diese "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab 7. Oktober am Kiosk. Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware 2 bis 3 Tage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 11/2009 in diesen Thread und wählt in der Umfrage eure Lieblingsartikel aus. Die Redaktion der PC Games Hardware versucht, auf Fragen und Anregungen schnell zu antworten.

*Und nicht vergessen: Mit der PC Games Hardware 11/2009 gibt es die Zeitschrift nun 9 Jahre!*

Grüße & Danke,
Marco

P.S.: Mit Erscheinen des Heftes wird der Thread und die Umfrage freigegeben!


----------



## kbyte (7. Oktober 2009)

Mmh, der Artikel auf der Main wollte 'nen neuen Thread aufmachen, daher hier...

Also mal im Ernst: u. a. Asus Mars und AMD Phenom II TWKR - dass ihr sowas verlost und euch nich selber irgendwo in die Vitrine stellt is' echt genial.



Jetzt müsst's man nur noch gewinnen (mit "man" mein ich mich)...


----------



## kmf (7. Oktober 2009)

Große Themenauswahl in diesem Monat. Klasse! Da ist bestimmt für jeden was dabei. 

Ich hab diesmal jede Menge Artikel angekreuzt, die mir besonders gut gefallen haben. 
Rausstechen tun da insbesondere Win7, Test der neuen Radeon, der Lynnfield-Guide und Henners Platten-Dutzend.



Und zum Schluss eine Steilvorlage: Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die Maulerei wegen dem Einkaufsführer.


----------



## 2000Miles (7. Oktober 2009)

Mir gefällt gut, dass die Tests jetzt etwas ausfürhlicher sind. Früher wäre der Test der Mars eine Seite lang gewesen, jetzt finde ich es auf zwei Seiten mit mehr Informationen viel besser


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. Oktober 2009)

Nach kurzem durch blättern bin ich begeistert von den Themen, aber eins ist mir schon aufgefallen...
Warum habt ihr dem Gulftown nicht mal entlockt?
2,67GHz ist doch ein Witz, der läuft bei einer potenten Kühlung auch mit 4GHz


----------



## Mosed (7. Oktober 2009)

so, ich erspare es mir die guten Sachen aufzulisten. das dauert wohl zu lange. 

So wie der Einkaufsführer jetzt ist, finde ich es ok. Es passt jeweils zu den Themenblöcken, ist aber nicht so zerhackt wie beim letzten Mal.


was mir aufgefallen ist:

- Windows 7 test: warum macht ihr bei Sacred 2 rote kreuze, wenn es im Kompatibilitätsmodus läuft? (ich habe es ohne Addon und Patch 2.40 gespielt, jetzt mit Addon und Securom-Update - es läuft definitiv)
- ich frage mich, was man mit einer Schnellstartleiste will, wenn man die superbar benutzt. die ganze superbar ist doch eine erweiterte Version der Schnellstartleiste. 
- S. 42 in der Tabelle ist die 5870 als 5850 bezeichnet - kann man aber anhand der Spezifikationen ableiten
- bei den Monitoren-einkaufsführer fehlt meiner Meinung nach weiterhin eine Angabe des Paneltyps oder Blickwinkel. Ein 50%-Helligkeitswert finde ich dagegen ziemlich unwichtig.
- beim Mäuse-einkaufsführer ist eine Logitech G9x eingetragen, die Daten sind aber (zumindest teilweise) von der G9


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. Oktober 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Nach kurzem durch blättern bin ich begeistert von den Themen, aber eins ist mir schon aufgefallen...
> Warum habt ihr dem Gulftown nicht mal entlockt?
> 2,67GHz ist doch ein Witz, der läuft bei einer potenten Kühlung auch mit 4GHz


Ich zitiere – Leider war der Multiplikator unseres Vorserien-Prozessor noch verriegelt – Zitatende.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> - S. 42 in der Tabelle ist die 5870 als 5850 bezeichnet - kann man aber anhand der Spezifikationen ableiten


ARGL – mein Fehler.
Kleine Story am Rande: Am Abgabetag kam Kollege V. und meinte, ich hätte in der Tabelle zweimal HD 5870 stehen. Da habe ich dann wohl das falsche HD 5870 in HD 5850 geändert und ein anderer Kollege meinte es dann zu gut und hat gesehen, dass über den Specs der HD 5850 noch immer HD 5870 steht und das dann auch geändert. *doh*


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ich zitiere – Leider war der Multiplikator unseres Vorserien-Prozessor noch verriegelt – Zitatende.



BCLK Overclocking FTW 
Das teil läuft doch locker mit 200MHz+ stabil, ich hab schon 250MHz gesehen, keine ausreden hier


----------



## -MIRROR- (7. Oktober 2009)

Also auf jeden Fall fand ich den Windows 7-Artikel gut, da er mir wieder mal viele neue und nützliche Infos gebracht hat.
Auch den Jubiläumsartikelö mit den Preisen fand ich toll, da man gleich so einen Anreiz darauf bekommt sone Asus Mars zu bekommen oder auch kleinere Preise, die für mich jetzt nützlich wären. Die Asus Mars würde ich entweder verkaufen oder aufbewahren und sie dann in 5-10 Jahren verkaufen, dann is die vllt. 2000€ wert, aber nur weil sie so limitiert ist und weil sie sone Art Sonderdraka aus älteren Zeiten ist^^
Auf jeden Fall isse n echtes Geldhäppchen, einsetzen in meinem PC würde ich sie auf keinen Fall, nachdem ich den Artikel gelesen habe. Wird extrem heiß, ist sehr laut usw. 
Alles nicht mein Fall, da kauf ich mir für das Geld doch nen komplett aufgemöbeltes Wunschsystem und so, denn das Geld is die Graka ja mal auf keinen Fall wert.
Den Artikel Core i5/i7 fand ich ebenfalls sehr aufschlussreich, da mein nächster Prozessor entweder ein i5 750 oder ein i7 860 wird. Sehr nützlich für mich.
Das mit dne Gütesiegeln war auch Mal was neues und interessantes, jetz weiß ich nämlich was die bedeutren, obwohl ich auf sowas bis jetzt eig. nicht geachtet habe.
Tuning NFS: Shift war für mich uninteressant, läuft sehr flüssig udn macht Spaß bei mir^^

So, das war's dann schon, jedenfalls mal wieder eine volle, schöne, neue PCGH mit vielen nützlichen Infos.

Ich hoffe ich gewinne etwas bei dem Gewinnspiel... 
Hab aber wenig Hoffnung, hab schließlich noch nie etwas gewonnen... 
Obwohl ich aktiv bei PCGames.de und PCGH.de bin und jeweils ein Abo habe, ich finde das sollte auch einwirken bei sonem Gewinnspiel doer so.


----------



## FortunaGamer (7. Oktober 2009)

Mich stöhrt an der ausgabe das immer noch das der Einkaufsführer nicht alles zusammen fast. Ich fänd das am aller besten und die Leistung der Grafikkarte und der CPUs auch auf eine Seite also so wie es früher war.

[x]Test Intels Sechskernprozessor (Codename: Gulftown)
Mir gefällt der Artikel am aller besten. Der ist auch sehr gut geschrieben.


----------



## xeonsys (7. Oktober 2009)

Heft war ausverkauft.
Werde es morgen kaufen.


----------



## ile (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich fang am besten mal direkt mir der Kritik an:

Also zum "verbesserten" Einkaufsführer: Der ist kein bisschen besser!!!  
Außerdem ist negativ, dass der Leistungsindex nicht beim Einkaufsführer zu finden ist. Vor allem in dieser Hinsicht ist die Themenstruktur einfach nur kontraproduktiv! 
Vorschlag: Verbannt die Einkaufsführer aus dem Heft, speichert sie auf der DVD (natürlich in ausführlicherer Form als im Heft) und nutzt den frei gewordenen Platz für mehr Artikel.

Außerdem hoffe ich, dass es nicht zur Regel wird, dass immer nur vier Mainboards getestet werden.

Zur Rubrik "Mobile" würde mich mal interessieren: Werden da jetzt etwa jede Woche ein paar Notebooks getestet? Solche Tests reichen alle 4 Monate, ich finde diese Rubrik viel zu groß geraten, es sei denn ihr schreibt auch mal was zum iPhone oder so.

Das große Ärgernis aber: Fur mich als ehemaligen Extended-Abonent ist die neue PCGH schlicht zu dünn, da ist viel zu wenig Text drin.  Ich wäre dafür, PCGH in Zukunft alle drei Wochen erscheinen zu lassen oder den Preis der DVD-Version etwas zu erhöhen, um in Zukunft dort mindestens so viel Inhalt wie in der ehemaligen Extended-Version anzubieten.

Nun noch mal ein Wort zur Heft-DVD: Die verliert ja wohl mittlerweile deutlich an Qualität: Ich meine, die Tools, die Rettungs-DVD und so sind ja gut, aber nervig ist: Die Videos verlieren deutlich an Qualität:
- Kaum Praxis-Videos mehr  
- Bei dieser Ausgabe sind nur zwei wirklich interessante Videos  (zur HD 5870 und 9 Jahre PCGH), das Caseking-Video ist zwar recht nett, aber eigentlich eher Werbung, denn Information, also viel zu wenig nützliches 
- Was ist eigentlich aus den "PCGH in Gefahr"-Videos geworden??? CD-Rohling einschmelzen? Haha, waaaaaahhhhhnsinnig lustig und seeehhhr informativ   Nee, danke! Daniel Waadt kann zwar gute Videos drehen, aber so nen Mist brauch ich nicht!


Die Artikel an sich finde ich recht gut (v. a. Festplatten, Prozessoren, MAinboards)


----------



## warrior (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich war heute beim Zeitschriftenhändler meines Vertrauens und dort meinte eine freundliche Dame, dass es wohl Schwierigkeiten gäb mit der PCGH. Dann war ich bei einem anderen Zeitschriftenhänder und der meinte auch, dass es schwierig gestellt sei mit der PCGH und dass die PCGH in den nächsten Tag rein käme. Alles einzel Fälle oder gibt es wirklich irgendwelche Probleme?


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (7. Oktober 2009)

was ich vermissen ist die henner schröder show^^ 
was ich gut finde ist das gesamte layout. und das jetzt alle einen einheits preis zahlen. das es nu noch das magazin gibt als nebenheft.das ist alles top. 
was ich aber leider unverschämt finde ist das mmos level2 sonder heft das ding hat genausoviel info wert wie damals die exendet hefte nur dass das ding 7 euro gekostet hat. also für 7 euro könnt ihr ruhig mal nen bissel mehr machen einschreiben mehr test usw. oder aber den preis senken.
sry aber 7 euro sind echt zu viel. 
am leibsten würde ich mein geld zuück verlangen.
ich weiß das es auch ein gewisse arbeit ist aber kanp 60 seiten das is echt zuviel kohle.

aber ansonstes ist es gut gestaltet und aufgeteilt


----------



## -MIRROR- (7. Oktober 2009)

Was ich noch dazu sagen wollte, wenn ich den Text von ile so lese..

Der Test zu dne P55-Boards: 

4 Mainboards.. Das ist VIEL zu wenig, bei sowas geb ich mich nich geschlagen und nehm das 95€ board da.. bitte mehr auswahl. Oder lieber warten udn dann nen großen guten Artikel zu den neuen P55boards.

Der EInkaufsführer hat mir noch nie gefallen, ich finde den solltet ihr besser aktualisieren und die meisten guten Produkte und so mit riennehmen, also ausführlicher.. Und den auf DVD zu machen ist ne gute Idee. Nehmt euch das mal zu Herzen.

Das mit den Notebooks.. auch son Ding.. Das waren ja auch nur 4. Mich interessiert mal das Mx15 und das Mx17 von Alienware
(Wenn ihr eines getestet habt, schickt es mir doch einfach^^ Ich bezahl auch Versand und nen Trinkgeld für euch )

MfG


----------



## fett_neuss (7. Oktober 2009)

Hi!

Ich bin dem neuen Heft-Layout nicht wohl gesonnen, siehe auch frühere Beiträge.

Nachwievor stört es mich, dass es zuviele Heft-Varianten gibt, immernoch Fan-Editions, Extended und so nen Murks. (Vllt. nicht diesen Monat, aber ich raff da inzw. auch echt nix mehr.)

Ich bin einer eurer treuesten Leser, alle Ausgaben, ohne das tolle Grundkonzept des neuen Heftes, wärt ihr sicher nicht so weit gekommen, und ich habe euch oft empfohlen.

Klar, das Heft sollte für den Massenmarkt sein, aber dennoch gibt es hier individuell die Möglichkeit dampf abzulassen.

Früher wäre euer Win7-Special im "Magazin"-Teil gewesen, und hinten auf den geliebten und einmalig guten Praxis-Seiten, standen Tipps drinne, die ihr in der Form nie mehr bieten werdet, da es im neu designten Heft dafür eigtl. keinen Platz mehr gibt, und wenn, dann muss es mühsam gesucht werden.

Ich habe euch empfohlen und geliebt, wegen den Praxis-Seiten, damals stimmte der Heftumfang dort noch. Wenn jemand gesagt hat, "richte mir mal den PC optimal ein, so toll wie bei dir." Dann habe ich alle Praxis-Artikel seit Markteinführung des Betriebsssystems durchgeblättert, und die wichtigsten Tipps wusste ich auswendig.
Inzw. ist das so leider nicht mehr möglich, alles zerlegt, Tipps müssen mühsamst gesucht werden.

Ich schau mir das nicht mehr lange an!
Denn in meinen Augen ist das neue Heft keine Empfehlung mehr wert.

1. Praxis-Artikel weg
2. Heftumfang wird immer lauer
3. Einkaufsführer weg
4. zu viel "bling, bling"
5. Software (Edit: Nicht auf DVD sondern in Form von Tipps zu Software), kommt im Umfang zu gering daher, auch wenn ihr Hardware im Titel stehen habt, früher ging es doch
6. Zu viele Editions: Specials, Fan-Editions

ICH BIN EUER FAN, ICH BRAUCHE DIESE Fan-Editions NICHT!
Ich will ein Heft, mit allem drinne, mit DVD, ohne klim-bim am Kiosk.

Und wenn wirklich mal was ist, ein Sonderheft, das man auch als solches erkennt, und fertig.

Das war mein Standpunkt, wäre es nicht so gewünscht, hätte ich es nicht gemacht. Wenn ihr mir egal wärt, hätte ich nix geschrieben. 

Man kann es nie allen recht machen, das ist mir klar, nur wie seit ihr zu 9 Jahren gekommen? Klar braucht man Fortschritt, nur wieso man das beste am Heft rausnimmt (Praxis mit klasse Tutorials) und zu vielen Heft-Varianten ist mir ein Rätsel.

Gruß,

Andreas


----------



## kmf (7. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> [...]ARGL – mein Fehler.
> Kleine Story am Rande: Am Abgabetag kam Kollege V. und meinte, ich hätte in der Tabelle zweimal HD 5870 stehen. Da habe ich dann wohl das falsche HD 5870 in HD 5850 geändert und ein anderer Kollege meinte es dann zu gut und hat gesehen, dass über den Specs der HD 5850 noch immer HD 5870 steht und das dann auch geändert. *doh*


Tjo, wenn mal der Wurm drin ist, dann aber richtig.  Beim Lesen checkt man das aber sofort, wie's gemeint ist.


----------



## Wake (7. Oktober 2009)

PCGH ausverkauft bzw. Schwierigkeiten bei der Lieferung - das Aus für PCGH im Computerzeitschriftenmarkt?
Lesen Sie mehr auf semiakkurat.de!


----------



## -MIRROR- (7. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> ARGL – mein Fehler.
> Kleine Story am Rande: Am Abgabetag kam Kollege V. und meinte, ich hätte in der Tabelle zweimal HD 5870 stehen. Da habe ich dann wohl das falsche HD 5870 in HD 5850 geändert und ein anderer Kollege meinte es dann zu gut und hat gesehen, dass über den Specs der HD 5850 noch immer HD 5870 steht und das dann auch geändert. *doh*



Ist ja echt geil^^

Hab das vor 2 Tagen gelesen udn es ist mir sofort aufgefallen und hab mir dann so gedacht: ,,Komm, das schreibste den mal, vllt. gibts nen Rechtschriebkorrigiererpreis!"


----------



## Railroadfighter (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab heute (um ca 7 Uhr 30) leider auch noch keine bekommen, hoffentlich ist die morgen endlich da.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## BikeRider (7. Oktober 2009)

ile schrieb:


> Ich fang am besten mal direkt mir der Kritik an:
> 
> Also zum "verbesserten" Einkaufsführer: Der ist kein bisschen besser!!!


Dem schließe ich mich an


----------



## Megael (7. Oktober 2009)

könnt ihr nich wieder die Listen und Tabellen nach hinten ans Ende gesammelt schieben? das fand ich benutzerfreundlicher als immer hin und her zu blättern


----------



## BK_90 (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mal ne Frage: Bei eurem Windows 7 Artikel steht in der Grafikkartentabelle, das Windows 7 nicht richtig mit einer Geforce 6800GT funktioniert. Ist das generell so, oder nur immer wieder?
Danke!


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. Oktober 2009)

warrior schrieb:


> Ich war heute beim Zeitschriftenhändler meines Vertrauens und dort meinte eine freundliche Dame, dass es wohl Schwierigkeiten gäb mit der PCGH. Dann war ich bei einem anderen Zeitschriftenhänder und der meinte auch, dass es schwierig gestellt sei mit der PCGH und dass die PCGH in den nächsten Tag rein käme. Alles einzel Fälle oder gibt es wirklich irgendwelche Probleme?


Hi,
kannst du uns verraten welche Zeitschriftenhändler das waren?
Danke,
Marco


----------



## Skaos (8. Oktober 2009)

Hi, ich weiß ja nich wen ich da am besten Frage, sicher nich unbedingt einen Redakteur, aber ich vermisse ganz schmerzlich meine Ausgabe vom neuen PCGH, die ich als Abonennt ja eigentlich schon bekommen soll dachte ich.. die letzten sieben Ausgaben lang hats zumindest geklappt und da ichs auf 1 Jahr reserviert hab find ich das grad schon etwas komisch.. Wen nerv ich mit sowas am besten??


----------



## warrior (8. Oktober 2009)

@PCGH_Marco
Ich war gestern bei einer Yet Tankstelle und bei einer Star Tankstelle. Des weiteren war ich heute bei Rewe XL.
mfg warrior
P.S.: Ich weiß, dass Tankstellen und Supermärkte keine wirklichen Zeitschriftenhänder sind, aber sonst konnte man dort immer eine PCGH erwerben.


----------



## -MIRROR- (8. Oktober 2009)

@ warrior

Ich glaub nich das die als "richtige" Zeitschriftenhändler gelten^^


----------



## Stealth (8. Oktober 2009)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich an



Ganz meine Meinung.

Fand die PCGH,so wie sie war,nahezu perfekt.

Hätte nur zum Einkaufsführer noch Soundkarten dazu genommen und die "Drei Bilder Übersicht"  (z.B. Headsets) wieder als Liste dargestellt.

Der alte Einkaufsführer war einfach viel übersichtlicher,und auch kompakt an einer Stelle im Heft vereint.

Gerade wenn man mal überschlagen will,was es kosten würde,ein neues System zusammenzustellen,erspart man sich so schon dieses unnötige herumgeblättere.


----------



## nDivia (9. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> kannst du uns verraten welche Zeitschriftenhändler das waren?





warrior schrieb:


> Ich war gestern bei einer Yet Tankstelle und bei einer Star Tankstelle. Des weiteren war ich heute bei Rewe XL.
> P.S.: Ich weiß, dass Tankstellen und Supermärkte keine wirklichen Zeitschriftenhänder sind, aber sonst konnte man dort immer eine PCGH erwerben.


Da muss ich mich aber _warrior_ mal anschließen!
War gestern und heute bei mir in einer _Jet_-Tanke, im _ReWe_ und in 3 verschiedenen _Lotto_-Läden (oder wie die Dinger da heißen)...
Und *NIX*!!!
Scho sehr merkwürdig...

Um gleich mal das vorzubeugen:


-DIVINITY- schrieb:


> Ich glaub nich das die als "richtige" Zeitschriftenhändler gelten^^


Die hamm normalerweise immer schön pünktlich die neuen Ausgaben!

Will die neue Ausgabe unbedingt hamm!!!


----------



## Enrico (12. Oktober 2009)

Insgesamt ein gutes Heft, die neue Einteilung ist wirklich gelungen 



Stealth schrieb:


> Der alte Einkaufsführer war einfach viel übersichtlicher,und auch kompakt an einer Stelle im Heft vereint.
> 
> Gerade wenn man mal überschlagen will,was es kosten würde,ein neues System zusammenzustellen,erspart man sich so schon dieses unnötige herumgeblättere.


Jep, der alte Einkaufsführer war besser. Schön kompakt an einer Stelle. Oh, und bitte macht den nicht nur auf DVD. Wie soll man den dann ohne Computer lesen? 

Im P55-Board-Test stand, man soll sich melden, wenn man für mATX-Board Tests ist. Also ich hätte gerne einen Test der mATX Boards 
Was ich auch toll fände, wären mehr Spieletests: Pro Spiel vielleicht eine halbe Seite lang mit _subjektiven_ Eindrücken der Spieler. 

Ändern sich die Aboprämien noch irgendwann? Ich hätte schon gerne ein Abo


----------



## fbk (13. Oktober 2009)

Ein gelungenes Layout, interessante und spannende Themen mit vielen nützlichen Informationen.

Den Einkaufsführer wünsche ich mir aber auch wieder als Ganzes hinten, mir fehlt die Übersicht. Da konnte man so schön blättern und sein persönliches Traumsystem zusammenstellen. Und bitte nicht nur auf DVD!

Ein MicroATX-Test wäre gut, da ich als Besitzer von so einem System eh immer neidisch auf die ATXler schaue. Ein leistungsfähiges System auf einem günstigen Board mit wenig Strombedarf wäre für mich das Optimum.

Da könntet ihr auch ein solches System in eure Empfehlung aufnehmen, oder?


----------



## PotatoHead (14. Oktober 2009)

Thread Durchsuch Button nicht gefunden.. Oder nicht vorhanden?

Deshalb ne Frage zum VGA Kühler Praxis Artikel. Laut Homepage von Thermalright passt der T Rad2 Kühler nicht auf eine HD 4890. Ihr habt aber laut Text eine verwendet. Was ist nun richtig?

mfg...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Oktober 2009)

*@ PotatoHead*

TR hat das wohl noch nicht aktualisiert. Die Platine einer HD4890 ist zumindest vom Aufbau her nahezu identisch zur HD4870. Der T-Rad² passt da problemlos drauf. Du solltest aber neben dem T-Rad² einen VRM-R1/R2 montieren!


----------



## Biosman (15. Oktober 2009)

Vom i5 und P55 Mainboard test könnte nächsten Monat mal bissi mehr kommen  4 Mainboards war bissi dürftig.


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Oktober 2009)

[x]Special Windows 7
[x]9 Jahre PC Games Hardware
[x]Vier Sockel-1156-Platinen im Test

Diese haben mich am meisten interessiert, da WIndows 7 und der Sockel 1156 für mich eine wichtige Rolle spielen, was einen neuen PC angeht.
der Artikel zu 9Jahren PCGH war ja wohl Pflicht


----------



## ruf!o (16. Oktober 2009)

Also der Einkaufsführer geht wirklich gar nicht. Will man unterwegs mal ein System zusammenstellen mit dem Heft in der Hand wird das zur wahren suchaktion. Fande es deutlich übersichtlicher als das ganze kompakt zusammen am ende des Heftes war. 

Ansonsten gefällt mir das neue Layout gut.


----------



## orange619 (17. Oktober 2009)

nochmal nen Frage zum T-Rad:
Kühler für die Speicherchips werden aber doch auch mitgeliefert? Die sind doch bei der hd4890 Serie auch so ein kritischer punkt oder?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Oktober 2009)

*@ orange619*

Klar werden VRAM-Kühler mitgeliefert. Aber bereits der Airflow reicht.


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Oktober 2009)

ich möchte nur anmerken das "Jubiläumscover" hätte ruhig Jubiläumsmäßiger aussehen können..naja die Auswahl ist klasse..PCGH-rockt..


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (21. Oktober 2009)

[X] 5870 TEST , war wirklich klasse!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. Oktober 2009)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> [X] 5870 TEST , war wirklich klasse!



Dann wird dich die kommende Ausgabe ebenfalls erfreuen. Dort haben wir Tests der HD 5850, 5770/5750, die besten Tipps zum Ausfahren einer HD 5000 generell, eine Marktübersicht erster HD-5000-Karten ... und so weiter. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine 5770 zuzulegen , allerdings habe ich "Angst" vor dem 128 Bit Speicherinterface ,das bremst doch bestimmt sehr viel!

Und eine 5850 ist mir zu teuer , obwohl sie schon sehr Gut ist!
Ich werde wohl abwarten müssen bis die GTX 3XX Serie kommt , damit ein Preiskampf entsteht


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. Oktober 2009)

Die HD5770 hat dafür flotten GDDR5


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. Oktober 2009)

Im Grunde ist's egal, wie die Bandbreite erreicht wird: durch ein breites Interface in Kombination mit langsamem Speicher oder durch schlankere Bahnen plus schnellem Speicher. Die der HD 5770 zur Verfügung stehende Bandbreite ist jedenfalls für ihre Rohleistung ausreichend. Schau dir einfach unsere zahlreichen Benchmarks an – die Karte ist fein, aber ausgehend von einer HD 4800 nur ein Fps-Sidegrade.

MfG,
Raff


----------

